# Abgezockt im Angelladen?! Hilfe



## SpinToWin (1. September 2021)

Sehr geehrtes Forum, 

ich bin beigetreten zwecks aktuellem Anlass. Da ich noch blutiger Anfänger bin, habe ich meine erste eigene Ausrüstung besorgt, auf die nur noch Schnur musste, damit der Spaß losgehen kann.

Also schnell zum nächsten Angelladen gegangen und gefragt ob man mir dort die Rolle mit geflochtener Schnur aufrollen kann. Dies wurde positiv erwidert und ich habe mich in der Zwischenzeit nach geeigneten Kunstködern umgeschaut (Zielfisch: Barsch, Hecht & Forelle).

Mein FEHLER: Ich hatte mich nicht im Vorfeld nach dem Preis der  Schnur erkundigt!

Als ich an die Kasse ging, kam dann das böse Erwachen: Der freundliche Verkäufer hatte mir 400m von einer 8fach geflochtenen, sehr feinen Schnur aufgewickelt und nannte dann einen Preis von 19,90€ pro 100m. Das ganze kostete mich also schon 80€ ohne die Köder die ich wollte. Mir fiel erstmal die Kinnlade runter, da ich mit so einem hohen Preis nicht gerechnet hatte. Mir blieb aber nichts anderes übrig als einzuwilligen, da die Schnur schon auf der Rolle war. Der Verkäufer sah mir den Schock auch an und beteuerte die herausragende Qualität der Schnur und dass diese auch locker 2-3 Jahre hält.

Irgendwie kam ich mir jedoch trotzdem geprellt vor, da ich nicht über den Preis davor aufgeklärt wurde und ich das Gefühl hatte, meine Naivität und Blauäugigkeit wurde ausgenutzt. Außerdem wird auf meiner Rolle auch nur eine Länge von 300m bei geflochtener Schnur angegeben.

Meine Frage: Ist das ein „normaler Preis“, ist das eine angemessene Menge an Schnur und wurde ich abgezockt oder bin ich einfach paranoid?

Vielen Dank schonmal.

MfG & Petri,
SpinToWin


----------



## Tricast (1. September 2021)

Darf man mal Dein Alter erfahren?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## SpinToWin (1. September 2021)

21


----------



## Verstrahlt (1. September 2021)

100m für 20eu ist wenn's ne gute ist noch i.o.  Das Problem ist das er 400m drauf gemacht hat. Normal macht man da ne günstige Mono drunter und spult 150-200m von der guten Schnur drauf.
Weist du vllt welche Schnur er aufgespult hat?


----------



## Gert-Show (1. September 2021)

Der Preis ist für eine gute 8-fach-Geflochtene im Laden vor Ort normal. Wie mein Vorredner schrieb: ist eine Unterfütterung mit Momo zu empfehlen.
Und nach dem Preis kann man als Kunde auch fragen, bevor die aufgespult wird...


----------



## SpinToWin (1. September 2021)

Ok, ja billige unterspulen dachte ich auch. Aber der Preis an sich kann schon realistisch sein? Habe auch die Rolle bzw. restliche Schnur nicht bekommen. Vielen Dank schon für die Antworten


----------



## Verstrahlt (1. September 2021)

Ich find das schon bissl schade das man da nem Jungangler 400m Geflecht auf ne Rolle packt... Entweder war der zu faul oder nen Arsch... Meine Meinung...


----------



## SpinToWin (1. September 2021)

Wie gesagt letztendlich auch mein Fehler, dass ich nicht nach dem Preis gefragt habe. Werde ich in Zukunft dran denken.


----------



## Verstrahlt (1. September 2021)

Kein normaler Angler spult 400m Geflecht zum normalen Spinnfischen auf ne rolle. Der Preis ist OK aber halt doppelt so viel wie du brauchst und nutzen kannst.


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2021)

Mal ne andere Frage ?
Auf welche Rolle für Hecht Barsch und Zander passen 400m ?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es eine 2000-4000er Rolle ist.
Welche Schnur war das denn und welche Rolle ?

Da ist wohl was schief gelaufen. Zum einen geh ich davon aus, dass die Schnur nicht wirklich Zielfischorientiert zu sein scheint, wenn 400m auf die Rolle passen und eine vorherige Absprache über den Preis beiderseits hat gefehlt. Klar kann man mit ner 0,06er Schnur mal nen Hecht fangen, aber für Hecht und Barsch und Zander würde ich mich eher so im 0,10 bis 014er Bereich orientieren, wenn nicht sogar noch stärker.

Ablegen unter Lehrgeld, so schmerzhaft das auch ist.
Dennoch nicht sehr cool vom Händler. 400m sind einfach Schwachsinn für die Süßwasserangelei.


----------



## Verstrahlt (1. September 2021)

Falls die Rolle ne Ersatzspule hat mach da 100m Mono drauf und spul von der mit 400m die Hälfte auf die andere. Dann haste zumindest 2 Füllungen und für die nächste Saison ne frische Schnur. Und wenn es eine 0.6er ist passen auf ne daiwa Ninja 2000 mehr wie 300m. Hab auf einer Spule 200m 0.12 und die ist voll.


----------



## rippi (1. September 2021)

Man kann die Schnur auch noch locker auf ne andere Spule bringen, so hättest du also 2-3 Rollen damit gefüllt. Und alles wäre im Rahmen.


----------



## Justsu (1. September 2021)

Der Preis ist für eine hochwertige Geflochtene schon in Ordnung. Als Trost kann ich Dir noch mit geben, dass die Schnur minimum 2-3 Jahre halten wird (wenn Du nicht zum extrem Angler wirst ) und dass Du danach die Schnur auch noch umspulen kannst, d.h. Du kannst die obenliegende Schnur nach unten spulen und hast dann die vormals unten liegende, nicht benutzte Schnur oben...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. September 2021)

Ich würde auch erstmal in Erfahrung bringen, was da genau drauf kam auf die Rolle.
Anschließend würde ich zu einem erfahrenen Angler und mir das anders auf weitere Rollen aufteilen lassen.
400 Meter spule ich zum Beispiel auf drei Spinnangelrollen (mit enstprechender Unterschnur)... da kostet dich dann eine Rollenfüllung um die 26 Eu - das passt.


----------



## SpinToWin (1. September 2021)

Die Rolle ist eine Daiwa Fuego Lt2500D und ich hatte dem Verkäufer gesagt, dass ich auf Barsch und Hecht gehen möchte.


----------



## SpinToWin (1. September 2021)

Was für eine Schnur es ist, also den Namen, weiß ich leider nicht einmal.


----------



## rippi (1. September 2021)

Mach mal ein Foto. 
Man muss immer nachfragen, welche Schnur drauf gespult wurde. Sonst kann man im Internet nicht damit prahlen.


----------



## Skott (1. September 2021)

SpinToWin schrieb:


> Was für eine Schnur es ist, also den Namen, weiß ich leider nicht einmal.


Dann ruf doch einfach mal da an und frage nach...


----------



## Taxidermist (1. September 2021)

Blöd gelaufen, noch blöder das du nicht mal weißt welche Schnur du nun drauf hast?
Wer einem Jungangler, 400m wahrscheinlich sehr dünne Schnur aufspult, der hat ihn eindeutig in die Preisfalle laufen lassen!
Es hätte wenigstens mal nachfragen müssen, ob einer eventuellen Unterfütterung.
Den Laden würde ich nicht mehr betreten, wenn es eine Kette ist, auch den Rest welcher dazu gehört, ebenso nicht mehr.

Jürgen


----------



## świetlik (1. September 2021)

Die Kollegen haben schon sehr gut und viel geschrieben.
 Größe 2500 und 400m passt nicht so richtig zusammen. Oder ist darauf 0,06mm.
Ich würde aus Spaß das nachmessen.


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2021)

Es wird auf jeden Fall eine sehr dünne Schnur sein. Auf Barsch ok, auf Hecht naja.

Dann lieber mit einer dickeren Schnur auf Barsch, als mit einer dünnen auf Hecht angeln.
Ich würde den Angelladen in Zukunft meiden, wenn dieser nur auf Verkaufen aus ist. 
Es sollte zumindest ein bisschen auch Richtung Waidgerechtigkeit gehen.


----------



## rippi (1. September 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> wenn es eine Kette ist, auch den Rest welcher dazu gehört, ebenso nicht mehr.


Das sind doch meist Franchise-Nehmer und das Franchise selbst macht bei sowas sicher keine Vorgaben.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. September 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Oder ist darauf 0,06mm.
> Ich würde aus Spaß das nachmessen.


Das ist doch Quatsch, oder hast du eine optische Vermessung zu Hause?
Willst du die Schnur mit der Schieblehre messen, wenn ja, dann hast du die physikalischen Eigenschaften einer Geflochtenen nicht verstanden!

Jürgen


----------



## świetlik (1. September 2021)

Die lange meinte ich.

Die stärke würde ich vergleichen mit anderen schnüren.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. September 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Die stärke würde ich vergleichen mit anderen schnüren.





> Da ich noch blutiger Anfänger bin, habe ich meine erste eigene Ausrüstung besorgt, auf die nur noch Schnur musste,


Es ist die erste Schnur!
Soll er sich jetzt noch ein paar Schnüre zum vergleichen holen?

Jürgen


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. September 2021)

Passt doch alles
Auftrag erteilt, Auftrag ausgeführt 
Wenn ich zum Handwerker gehe und sag ihm, mach mir neue Fliesen ins Bad kann ich auch 2000€ oder 12.000€ zahlen
Wenn ich Handwerker wäre würde ich dir auch immer die teuren Fliesen verkaufen, zumal du dein Bad ja auch nicht bei mir gekauft hast
Wenn ich schon nicht am Tackle verdiene muss ich halt bei der Schnur das Maximum rausholen


----------



## świetlik (1. September 2021)

Taxidermist  ja, zum Beispiel von Angelnkollegen oder im Geschäft nachfragen. Da bekommt man Probe Stücke.
De_Snoekbaars
Ich bin ein Handwerker und habe mein Betrieb schon 15 Jahre.
Nur erliche Arbeit hat mich weiter gebracht.
Die Leute die Kunden über Tisch ziehen, die bekommen schnell schlechte Ruf, Bewertungen usw.
Und dann ist gehoule Groß wenn die wenig Arbeit haben. Also so leicht ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. September 2021)

Einfach nur traurig sowas zu lesen...
Das ist purer Abzug,das kannst Du den Typ vom Angelladen ruhig mal wissen lassen !
Ich würde da nochmal hin,und zumindest fragen was genau er für Schnur aufgespult hat,und dem verklickern dass er da nicht korrekt gehandelt hat.
Sollte er bei Google vertreten sein,dort eine negative Review mit Beschreibung hinterlassen.
Die Daiwa Rollen in 2500er Größe haben echt kleine Spulen.Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen von welcher Schnur da 400m drauf gehen sollen,und zudem auch nicht dass das dann ein harmonischer Durchmesser sein kann,selbst bei -300m purem Geflecht.
Und was soll es bitte für ne Schnur sein,für 20€ pro 150/200m bekommt man schon sehr gute Marken im Handel ?
Einfach unverschämt sowas wenn ihr mich fragt.
Klar,er hätte sich vorher erkundigen müssen.
Trotzdem ein Trauerspiel,wenn ein Händler die Gutgläubigkeit von nem Kunden und Beginner so ausnutzt 


PS: Eine Vermutung von mir,der Typ war eh abgefuckt weil Du die Rolle nicht bei ihm gekauft hast sondern damit angekommen bist.
Heutzutage sind viele kleine Angelshops frustriert,weil die wenig verkaufen und die meisten Leute im Netz kaufen,und dann nur Kleinkram bei denen.Daher bringen die dann so Sachen,hab ich selbst zum Teil schon erlebt so Verhalten.
Meist bist Du da bei den Ketten besser aufgehoben,sprich z.B. Fishermans Partner.
Aber am besten selber lernen,und unabhängig werden von solchen Läden.


----------



## Wollebre (1. September 2021)

Die Daiwa Fuego LT2500D soll  150m 0,28mm  fassen

Rechnerisch passen 406m einer 0,17er Schnur drauf

Hat jedenfalls schön stramm mit seiner Maschine aufgespult......





​


----------



## świetlik (1. September 2021)

Foto von Spule daiwa 2500


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. September 2021)

Stramm ist wohl der richtige Ausdruck 
Also ich hab auf ner Exceler 2500er 150m von der Berkley x9 als 0.10er mit Unterfütterung.
Die Spulengröße müsste bei allen LT ,sprich Legalis / Exceler / Fuego gleich sein soviel ich weiß,und die sind z.B. deutlich kleiner als die meisten Shimanos in 2500.
Daher find ich das einfach nur traurig,besonders weils ja auch irgendwie keinen Sinn macht so ne Rolle bis zum Kern mit Geflecht zu füllen 
Und selbst dann kenne ich das so,dass man ja eigentlich im Angelladen nen Meterpreis bezahlt,und den dann quasi auch bezahlt.Bei den meisten zahlt man dann für die Füllschnur nichtmal extra.
Hätte er dem Jungen da was in der Richtung drauf gemacht,hätte das allemal ausgereicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. September 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist die erste Schnur!
> Soll er sich jetzt noch ein paar Schnüre zum vergleichen holen?
> 
> Jürgen


am Besten beim gleichen Händler


----------



## rhinefisher (1. September 2021)

Das ist absolut typisch - Anfänger werden fast immer über den Tisch gezogen.
Deshalb erst im AB gründlich informieren...


----------



## FischFreund84 (1. September 2021)

Ich würde die Waidgerechtigkeit noch um Beratung ergänzen.
Ich bin ja selbst noch ganz neu dabei und das erste, was ich dem Verkäufer im Angelladen gesagt habe, war: "Ich werde jetzt wohl ein wenig deine Hilfe brauchen!" Damit muss für den natürlich klar gewesen sein, dass er mir jeden Quatsch erzählen kann.

Wenn ich nicht mit erfahrenen Freunden einkaufe und selbst noch keine oder wenig Erfahrung habe, dann will ich mich bei einem örtlichen Händler gut beraten fühlen. Ich halte wirklich viel davon, den Handel vor Ort zu unterstützen und nicht alles online zu bestellen, aber wenn ich da keine vernünftige Beratung bekomme, kann ich auch direkt günstiger im Netz einkaufen.

Ich glaube auch, dass sich das für den Händler eher rentiert, da nicht zu kurzsichtig auf den Gewinn zu gucken. Ansonsten kommen die Leute da irgendwann nur noch vorbei, wenn sie spontan ein paar Kleinigkeiten brauchen und bestellen den Rest im Netz.


Edit:
Ich wollte hier eigentlich den Beitrag von hanzz zitieren und auf diesen Bezug nehmen, habe das aber wohl irgendwie nicht ganz hingekriegt.^^


----------



## yukonjack (1. September 2021)

Auch ein Grund warum ich *nie *beim Händler aufspulen lasse.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. September 2021)

Preis hin oder her, einem Anfänger eine unnütze Menge Schnur teuer auf die Rolle zu spulen, das ist nicht okay. 

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass ein guter und seriöser Fachhändler merkt, wenn jemand neu im "Geschäft" ist und sich noch unsicher durch die Regale bewegt. Das auszunutzen ist eine Sauerei und sollte vor Ort dringend noch einmal zur Sprache gebracht werden, vor dem Chef natürlich. Sollte es der Chef selbst gewesen sein ist die Sache umso schlimmer. Die nächsten Tauwürmer sollten auf jeden Fall auf's Haus gehen.


----------



## u-see fischer (1. September 2021)

SpinToWin Aus welcher Ecke in Deutschland kommst du denn?
Da du ja offensichtlich nicht viel Erfahrung bezüglich Angelzeug hast, kann dir eventuell ja auch ein hier aktiver und erfahrener Boardie helfen, sowohl was das Umspulen/Unterfüttern der rolle angeht als auch bei der Beurteilung der Tauglichkeit deiner erworbener Schnur. Daraus können sich auch schöne und dauerhafte Freundschaften entwickeln.

Wie bereits geschrieben, ca. 20€ für 100 Meter Geflochtener ist ok. 400 Meter ist auf einer 2500 Daiwa Rolle einfach zu viel. da reichen eigentlich 100 - 150 Meter.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (1. September 2021)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt wohl ein wenig deine Hilfe brauchen!" Damit muss für den natürlich klar gewesen sein, dass er mir jeden Quatsch erzählen kann.





FischFreund84 schrieb:


> dann will ich mich bei einem örtlichen Händler gut beraten fühlen


zum glück habe ich solche Erfahrung noch nicht im Angelshop machen müssen, aber eine änliche Geschichte ....... im Baumarkt (Name wird aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht genannt) sah ich ein Schild "Hier werden sie fachmännisch bedient und beraten" habe ich mir einen Scherz erlaubt und habe den Verkäufer gefragt wie ich einen bestimmten Untergrund mit was streichen soll. Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen was der mir für einen Bären aufbinden wollte (nicht die Wirksamste Weise aber die dafür definitiv teuerste Variante die nicht den Zweck erfüllen würde die ich mir hätte erwünscht). Solch einen Schei.... habe ich noch nicht einmal von unseren Lehrlingen gehört. Habe ihn erst einmal ausreden lassen, dann gefragt ob sein Vorgesetzter auch da wäre und als der dazu kam habe ich ihnen ganz FACHMÄNNISCH von Malermeister zu Verkäufer aufgeklärt was der gute Fachberater für einen Bockmist erzählt hat. Moral von der Geschichte wo Fachgeschäft dran steht muss nicht gleich mit guten Personal gesegnet sein ..........


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. September 2021)

Klar, der hat dich abgezogen. Hast zwar ein bischen drum gebeten, trotzdem, 400m spult man einem Kunden auf ne Leerspule aber nicht direkt auf die Rolle.

Auch dein Denken, "Schnur ist nun schon drauf, kann ich nix mehr dran ändern", war falsch. Die hätte er genauso schnell wieder abgespult, wie drauf. Muß man einfach nur sagen. Möglicherweise ein Angestellter dessen Chef immer nur stur auf den Umsatz guggt. Solltest du das noch in irgendeiner Weise ansprechen, würde ich ihm nur sagen, daß du den Laden deshalb nicht mehr betrittst. Das tut ihm mehr weh, als alles andere.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das auszunutzen ist eine Sauerei und sollte vor Ort dringend noch einmal zur Sprache gebracht werden, vor dem Chef natürlich.


Ja, ich sehe es auch als Ausnutzen an, man nutzt den Händler aus wenn man auf anderswo erworbene Rollen nur Schnur aufspulen lassen möchte
Das wäre mit Sicherheit ganz anders gelaufen wenn man die Rolle auch bei diesem Händler erworben hätte und nicht nur den Service vom ihm nutzt Schnur aufspulen zu lassen
Man sollte dabei immer beide Seiten sehen, aber Geiz ist ja geil


----------



## rippi (1. September 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ja, ich sehe es auch als Ausnutzen an, man nutzt den Händler aus wenn man auf anderswo erworbene Rollen nur Schnur aufspulen lassen möchte
> Das wäre mit Sicherheit ganz anders gelaufen wenn man die Rolle auch bei diesem Händler erworben hätte und nicht nur den Service vom ihm nutzt Schnur aufspulen zu lassen
> Man sollte dabei immer beide Seiten sehen, aber Geiz ist ja geil


Welcher Service? 19,90 pro 100 m ist jetzt auch kein Schnäppchen, bei der diese maximal 10 minütige Dienstleistung beim Preis nicht reingerechnet ist.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. September 2021)

Das kann man sehen wie man will.
Wollte mal Schnur kaufen in em kleinen Laden wo ich nur selten war.
Hab nach ner Schnurrolle gefragt ca. 300m
Als Antwort kam:
Er führt nur noch Groß Rollen weil das günstiger ist.
Ich soll einfach meine Spule bringen und er spult mir drauf was ich  möchte.
Und bei Geflecht wurde auch unterfüttert mit gratis Mono Resten.
Da kommt man gerne als Kunde wieder und kauft deutlich mehr.
Seitdem wars mein Stammladen.
Und ich hab auch mehrere Rollen und Ruten dort gekauft.

Das spricht sich auch rum das so ein Laden Abzocke betreibt.
Dies kann auch gute Stammkunden kosten.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Welcher Service? 19,90 pro 100 m ist jetzt auch kein Schnäppchen, bei der diese maximal 10 minütige Dienstleistung beim Preis nicht reingerechnet ist.


Ich würde bei solchen Kunden zusätzlich zu den 19,90€ auch noch 5€ fürs aufspulen berechnen


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. September 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ja, ich sehe es auch als Ausnutzen an, man nutzt den Händler aus wenn man auf anderswo erworbene Rollen nur Schnur aufspulen lassen möchte
> Das wäre mit Sicherheit ganz anders gelaufen wenn man die Rolle auch bei diesem Händler erworben hätte und nicht nur den Service vom ihm nutzt Schnur aufspulen zu lassen
> Man sollte dabei immer beide Seiten sehen, aber Geiz ist ja geil



Deine Denkweise ist die gleiche wie die der Leute,die so nen Laden führen,und nen Kunden / Jungangler dann so behandeln.
Ich würde mich schämen sowas zu machen.Und wer es so dringen nötig hat dann auf so ne Weise abzukassieren,sollte vielleicht drüber nachdenken seinen Laden dicht zu machen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. September 2021)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Deine Denkweise ist die gleiche wie die der Leute,die so nen Laden führen,und nen Kunden / Jungangler dann so behandeln.
> Ich würde mich schämen sowas zu machen.Und wer es so dringen nötig hat dann auf so ne Weise abzukassieren,sollte vielleicht drüber nachdenken seinen Laden dicht zu machen



In so einem Laden würde ich mich noch einmal ausgiebig bezüglich des teuersten dort erhältlichen Equipments beraten lassen, möglichst von dem Typen mit den Dollarzeichen in den Augen. Mit einem freundlichen Dank für die tolle Vorstellung und dem Hinweis auf den nun erfolgenden günstigen Onlinekauf würde ich mich lachend wieder verabschieden. 

Mal ehrlich, da könnte ein Fachhändler alle Trümpfe des persönlichen Kontaktes zum Kunden ausspielen aber er zockt den Kunden ab.
Später beschweren sich solche Leute eventuell noch darüber, dass ihnen die großen Onlinehändler das Geschäft versauen.


----------



## Minimax (1. September 2021)

Also, bei meinem Angelladen würden Chef und Verkäufer niemals, niemals 400m Geflecht einem Kundne auf die Spule hauen, ohne dreimal nachgefragt zu haben. Sie würden auch niemals einfach zur 19,90 EUro Schnur greifen ohne nachzufragen. (BTW. liegt die hohe Meteranzahl daran, das der TE ein Daiwa Lt "D" Modell, also Deep Spool mit extra grosser Schnurfassung hat.)
Ich könnt mir daher schon vorstellen das der Angelhändler bzw. der Verkäufer den armen SpinToWin als Anfänger erkannt hat und ihm mutwillig so viel von der teuren Schnur draufgepackt hat. Wenn das so ist, dann ist das kein guter Ausweis für den Laden, und vermutlich wird der TE nun den Laden meiden, anstatt dort immer wieder einzukaufen. Sehr kurzsichtig vom Verkäufer.

Ich kam als Anfänger ohne jeden Plan das erste mal in meinen heutigen Stammladen. Der Händler hätte mir gottweiswas aufschwatzen können, er hat es nicht getan und mir massvoll dieses und jenes Produkt empfohlen und mich sogar eingebremst. Statt mich sozusagen einmal zu schlachten, kann er mich nun schon seit vielen Jahren jede Woche melken.  

hg
Minimax


----------



## Forelle74 (1. September 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Foto von Spule daiwa 2500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schaut euch mal die Spule an.
Laut Hersteller passen da 200m 0,10er Geflecht drauf.

Entweder die Angaben stimmen gar nicht.
Oder der Händler hat 400m seeehr dünnes Geflecht drauf gepresst.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, bei meinem Angelladen würden Chef und Verkäufer niemals, niemals 400m Geflecht einem Kundne auf die Spule hauen, ohne dreimal nachgefragt zu haben. Sie würden auch niemals einfach zur 19,90 EUro Schnur greifen ohne nachzufragen. (BTW. liegt die hohe Meteranzahl daran, das der TE ein Daiwa Lt "D" Modell, also Deep Spool mit extra grosser Schnurfassung hat.)
> Ich könnt mir daher schon vorstellen das der Angelhändler bzw. der Verkäufer den armen SpinToWin als Anfänger erkannt hat und ihm mutwillig so viel von der teuren Schnur draufgepackt hat. Wenn das so ist, dann ist das kein guter Ausweis für den Laden, und vermutlich wird der TE nun den Laden meiden, anstatt dort immer wieder einzukaufen. Sehr kurzsichtig vom Verkäufer.
> 
> Ich kam als Anfänger ohne jeden Plan das erste mal in meinen heutigen Stammladen. Der Händler hätte mir gottweiswas aufschwatzen können, er hat es nicht getan und mir massvoll dieses und jenes Produkt empfohlen und mich sogar eingebremst. Statt mich sozusagen einmal zu schlachten, kann er mich nun schon seit vielen Jahren jede Woche melken.
> ...


Das ist schlau von  deinen Händler.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, bei meinem Angelladen würden Chef und Verkäufer niemals, niemals 400m Geflecht einem Kundne auf die Spule hauen, ohne dreimal nachgefragt zu haben. Sie würden auch niemals einfach zur 19,90 EUro Schnur greifen ohne nachzufragen. (BTW. liegt die hohe Meteranzahl daran, das der TE ein Daiwa Lt "D" Modell, also Deep Spool mit extra grosser Schnurfassung hat.)
> Ich könnt mir daher schon vorstellen das der Angelhändler bzw. der Verkäufer den armen SpinToWin als Anfänger erkannt hat und ihm mutwillig so viel von der teuren Schnur draufgepackt hat. Wenn das so ist, dann ist das kein guter Ausweis für den Laden, und vermutlich wird der TE nun den Laden meiden, anstatt dort immer wieder einzukaufen. Sehr kurzsichtig vom Verkäufer.
> 
> Ich kam als Anfänger ohne jeden Plan das erste mal in meinen heutigen Stammladen. Der Händler hätte mir gottweiswas aufschwatzen können, er hat es nicht getan und mir massvoll dieses und jenes Produkt empfohlen und mich sogar eingebremst. Statt mich sozusagen einmal zu schlachten, kann er mich nun schon seit vielen Jahren jede Woche melken.
> ...



Ich denke genauso muss man gerade in heutigen Zeiten sein Ladengeschäft auch führen, wenn man sich gegenüber den großen Onlinehäusern noch behaupten möchte. Patente Beratung & guter Service vor Ort + Vertrauen und vielleicht noch einen gratis Becher Kaffee zur Fachsimpelei am Verkaufstresen. Ich denke so gewinnt man langfristige und treue Kunden, auf welche viele der Onlinehäuser nie stoßen werden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. September 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die Spule an.
> Laut Hersteller passen da 200m 0,10er Geflecht drauf.
> 
> Entweder die Angaben stimmen gar nicht.
> Oder der Händler hat 400m seeehr dünnes Geflecht drauf gepresst.


Das ist nicht die passende Spule.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. September 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die passende Spule.


Danke für den Hinweis. 
Ist ja ne Rolle von nem anderen Boardie.
Sorry


----------



## keinangelprofi (1. September 2021)

Mit der Daiwa D-Spule in den Laden zu gehen und sagen „vollmachen“ war halt eher ungeschickt. Verbuchs einfach unter Lehrgeld. Das Geld ist ja nicht verloren, wenn die Schnur was taugt kannst du damit auch länger als 2-3 Jahre fischen. Wenns dich beruhigt, ich mach meine Spulen auch immer mit geflochtener voll. Nix unterfüttern oder so….Weniger wird es von selber. Und in 2-3 Jahren drehst du die Schnur einfach um da kannst du immer noch was unterfüttern.


----------



## Bootsy48 (1. September 2021)

Echt schlimm solche Einzelhändler.....wenn er einigermaßen auf Kundenwunsch eingeht setzt das die Frage voraus welche Stärke und welche Preisvorstellung gegeben ist.
Beruf klar verfehlt und ich würde keinen Euro mehr in seine Kasse spülen .


----------



## Floma (1. September 2021)

Ich fühle deinen Schmerz. 

In die Falle bin ich als junger Student (noch im 1. Studium) auch getreten. Viel Aldi-Nudeln mit Butter und Kräutersalz gegessen und über Monate schön was gespart. Dann eine Spinrute mit Rolle im kleinen Fachhandel gekauft (unterdessen geschlossene Niederlassung im 1,5-Zimmer-Format unserer Lokalkette die so ähnlich heißt wie M&M's). 

"Ich mach noch ein wenig Schnur drauf." Das waren dann nochmal 50 Euro für eine in der Kombination furchtbare Schnur, die null zu Rute und Rolle gepasst hat und sich regelmäßig überschlagen hat. Das Geld hat mich weniger geärgert als die offensichtliche Mitnahme von ein paar Euro auf Kosten eines Idioten, der nicht beim billigsten Anbieter online bestellt hat.


----------



## SpinToWin (2. September 2021)

Erstmal Oho und vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten und die Anteilnahme.

Noch 3 schnelle Ergänzungen, die das ganze noch trauriger machen:

- Bin ebenfalls „armer“ Student und besonders momentan auf jeden € angewiesen
- Es ist leider keine Kette und auch beim Chef beschweren ist nicht, da Verkäufer = Chef und einziger Angestellter.
- Er hat mich sogar einmal zwischendurch gerufen und mir die Rolle gezeigt mit quasi der Hälfte etwa voll. Ich meinte dass passt so, weil ich im Kopf schon die ganze Zeit die Köderpreise überschlagen habe, um zu checken ob das Budget noch passt (hatte 60€ stecken   ), und wusste logischerweise dass mehr Schnur auch mehr kostet.  Er hat mich dann sozusagen noch überredet noch mehr aufzuspulen, weil ansonsten die Rolle nicht gut abläuft und meine  Schnur nach 1-2 Hängern und Fehlwürfen ja schon leer wäre sonst. Da ich uninformiert war, habe ich eingewilligt und dachte zu dem Zeitpunkt ich wäre noch gut beraten.

Würde ich mir nicht verarscht vorkommen, hätte ich definitiv öfter eingekauft, da einziger Laden im Ort und quasi vor der Haustür.

Naja unterm Strich: Pech für ihn und Lektion für mich.

LG

ps Komme aus Baden!


----------



## thanatos (2. September 2021)

das ganze gejammere kann ich nun mal gar nicht verstehen , der händler hat verkauft was verlangt 
wurde . selbst spule ich geflochtene nur auf achsrollen und meeresrollen und alles 
ohne billig mono drunter und gehen mal paar meter flöten wird eben was angespleist .


----------



## ragbar (2. September 2021)

SpinToWin schrieb:


> Er hat mich sogar einmal zwischendurch gerufen und mir die Rolle gezeigt mit quasi der Hälfte etwa voll. Ich meinte dass passt so,


Ab da warst spätestens dem Chef-Verkäufer sein Opfa.

Unglaublich primitive und dumme Abzocke, keine Ehre, der Typ.

Du hast jetzt die Lektion: Häng nicht den Larry raus mitn paar Mücken auf Kralle mit" passt schon" und so, schmerzlich gelernt.
Wenn Geld (noch) wehtut,sind so Sprüche no go-dann kommt genau dieses komische Gefühl,wie Du jetzt hast,auf.

Daß der Typ Dich aber noch ermutigt hat, weiter mehr Schnur aufzuspulen,weil Du ja sonst nur schlecht werfen kannst,hake ich unter Dirty Boxing ab- soll heißen: ist ein mieser Zug,Dich abzuziehen,nicht aber verboten.
Wird er seinen Spaß, ob Deiner Leichtfertigkeit, dran gehabt haben.

Ich hab noch ein ganz anderes Beispiel aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung kennengelernt.

Da wurde am Ufer noch vor Einstieg auf das Boot mit Blick auf die randvoll mit Geflecht der Preisoberklasse bespulten Multis geprahlt mit : Ich geh innen Laden un sach,mach ma voll.! Aka hier,schaut her, ihr armen Erbsenzähler.
War ne Sauerland-Talsperre,nicht Norwegen-zur Info.


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. September 2021)

SpinToWin schrieb:


> Würde ich mir nicht verarscht vorkommen, hätte ich definitiv öfter eingekauft, da einziger Laden im Ort und quasi vor der Haustür.
> 
> Naja unterm Strich: Pech für ihn und Lektion für mich.


Das ist schon deine eigene Schuld da brauchst du jetzt nicht alles auf den pösen, pösen Verkäufer schieben.

Sieh es lieber von der positiven Seite: wenn die Schnur das hält was der Preis verspricht, wirst du viel Spaß beim Angeln damit haben. Nichts ist beim Spinnfischen lästiger als irgendeine Billigschnur. Das kann einem das Angeln so richtig verleiden.

Nach den ersten paar Abrissen fütterst du einfach unter und hast länger was von der Schnur. Das ist immer noch besser als 150 m zu kaufen und dann nach 70 abgerissenen Metern den Rest weg zu schmeißen.


----------



## świetlik (2. September 2021)

Genau, das Beste daraus machen.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. September 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> , man nutzt den Händler aus wenn man auf anderswo erworbene Rollen nur Schnur aufspulen lassen möchte


Nee - ich kann mit jeder beliebigen Rolle zu jedem beliebigen Händler gehen und darf trotzdem erwarten ordentlich bedient zu werden.
Das war einfach nur ne ganz gemeine Abzocke..


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (2. September 2021)

Ist immer einfach anderen die Schuld zu geben wenn man selber Fehler macht 
Mit einer Rolle im Laden aufkreuzen die anderswo "billig" gekauft wurde
Auftrag erteilt, Auftrag wurde korrekt ausgeführt und trotzdem meckert der Kunde
Aber so ist das halt in Deutschland  

Und wenn ich schon die Zeit habe hier zu jammern dann hätte der Herr Student im Forum zuvor vielleicht zuvor mal fragen sollen welche Schnur denn geeignet wäre oder ob man unterfüttert oder wie man eine Spule befüllen läßt
Sich hier aber anmelden und über böse Händler jammern ist einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## rhinefisher (2. September 2021)

Hey De_Snoekbaars , das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein....
Der Junge wurde einfach nur übelst Abgezockt.


----------



## Bilch (2. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> BTW. liegt die hohe Meteranzahl daran, das der TE ein Daiwa Lt "D" Modell, also Deep Spool mit extra grosser Schnurfassung hat.


Gut bemerkt, mir ist dieses Detail entgangen: D - deep spoool, S - shallow, SS supwer shallow

Auf eine 2500er Fuego D passen laut Katalog 150 m 0,28er Mono drauf


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (2. September 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey De_Snoekbaars , das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein....
> Der Junge wurde einfach nur übelst Abgezockt.


Doch, das ist mein Ernst
Ich würde das vollkommen anders sehen wenn er die Rolle auch bei diesem Händler gekauft hätte 
Oder wenn er sich zuvor im Forum informiert hätte und mit einer klaren Aussage zum Händler gegangen wäre
Aber zu sagen, mach mal voll Schnur ist einfach nur blöd, da frage ich mich was so ein Studium wert ist wenn man noch nicht einmal die einfachsten Dinge kommunizieren kann
Und nachträglich jammern und die Schuld anderen zuweisen ist unterste Schublade, zumal man immer beide Seiten dazu hören muss


----------



## rhinefisher (2. September 2021)

Das Verhalten dieses Händlers geht unter garkeinen Umständen.
In einem Fachgeschäft darf ich doch wohl erwarten fachlich korrekt bedient zu werden.
Wenn diese "fachlich richtig" nicht gegeben ist, wozu brauche ich dann den Fachhandel?
Im Bergsport wäre ein solches Verhalten womöglich tödlich...


----------



## hanzz (2. September 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Mit einer Rolle im Laden aufkreuzen die anderswo "billig" gekauft wurde


Wenn ich als Händler damit nicht klarkomme, darf ich Aufspulservice nicht anbieten. 
Nach der Logik müsste auch jeder Laden, der Rollenwartung anbietet, angepisst scheiss Arbeit anbieten, wenn eine Rolle nicht auch da gekauft wurde. 

Das ist kindisch und ein bockiges Verhalten. 
Glaubst du ernsthaft daran, dass er die Schnur günstiger abgegeben hätte, wenn die Rolle dort gekauft worden wäre. 
Wahrscheinlich hätte er ne 4000er Vanquish verkauft und noch mehr aufgespult.
Allein die Tatsache so eine dünne Schnur anzubieten, wenn auf Hecht geangelt werden möchte, spricht nicht für den Händler. 
Zudem wollte der TE seine Kohle noch für Köder im Laden lassen. Die Einnahme war dem Laden so oder so sicher. 


Mein Angelladen verkauft mir Wirbel auch nicht für 20Euro, weil ich die Wirbel an die Rute und Schnur binde, die ich nicht bei ihm gekauft habe. 
Jeder Händler weiß um den Online Handel und die Preise. Das ist ein verbitterter One Man Laden, der Kundenbindung nicht verstanden hat. 

Bei mir im Laden lief und läuft es so wie bei Minimax
Bei der Erstausrüstung von ca 500 Euro nen satten Rabatt bekommen. 
Bin da seit 10 Jahren Stammkunde. 
Wollt mal ne Rolle kaufen. War teurer als im Netz. 
Mein Händler ging kurz zum Rechner hat im Netz recherchiert und hat mir einen excellenten Preis gemacht. 
Und wenn ich mal schnell Schnur auf ner Rolle brauch, weil ich nicht selbst dazu komme die aufzuspulen wird über den Preis gesprochen. 




De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Sich hier aber anmelden und über böse Händler jammern ist einfach nur lächerlich


Naja. Der Kollege hat ja mehr berichtet als gejammert und weiß jetzt, dass er sich hier guten Rat vorher holen kann.


----------



## Bilch (2. September 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Doch, das ist mein Ernst
> Ich würde das vollkommen anders sehen wenn er die Rolle auch bei diesem Händler gekauft hätte
> Oder wenn er sich zuvor im Forum informiert hätte und mit einer klaren Aussage zum Händler gegangen wäre
> Aber zu sagen, mach mal voll Schnur ist einfach nur blöd, da frage ich mich was so ein Studium wert ist wenn man noch nicht einmal die einfachsten Dinge kommunizieren kann
> Und nachträglich jammern und die Schuld anderen zuweisen ist unterste Schublade, zumal man immer beide Seiten dazu hören muss


Und eine Brieftasche, die jemand auf dem Bus vergessen hatte, am besten einfach in die eigene Tasche stecken. Ist ja seine Schuld, er soll daraus was lernen und das nächste Mal nicht so blöd sein.


----------



## Salt (2. September 2021)

Merkwürdige Diskussion hier finde ich, besonders wenn man nich dabei war und nur eine Seite der Story hört.

Der TE hat gute Tips bekommen wie er das beste aus der Situation macht...würde an seiner Stelle nochmal hingehen, dem Händler freundlich erklären, dass man sich das eigentlich anders vorgestellt hatte und ihn bitten, die Füllung zu halbieren o. zu dritteln und auf Leerspulen zu spulen für später. (sollte eigentlich jeder Händler haben und kosten evtl nochmal 0,50€/stk) Dann soll er die Rolle mit einem Teil davon plus Unterschnur neu bespulen (auf Händlerkosten)
Wenn der Händler zuckt, ihm mal kurz erklären das er ordentlich Umsatz hatte an der Schnur und man so oder so die nächsten Jahre keine Schnur mehr braucht aber evtl weiterhin Kleinkram hier kaufen würde....zuckt er dann immernoch, kurzer Hinweis das er nicht der einzige ist und gut.

Zum allfälligen Händlerbashing....ich stand ja selbst etliche Jahre hinter dem Tresen und muss sagen, wenn ich immer "fachlich" korrekt beraten hätte, würde das oft zu lasten des Umsatzes gehen und man auch oft genug, grade von Newcomern mit reinem Netzwissen (kein Angriff gegen den TE) als Ahnungsloser von Gestern angesehen werden. (im Netz/auf Utube wurde aber gesagt.....)
Klar ist es nicht cool ne 80€ Füllung ohne Rücksprache oder zumindest ein kurzes "das is aber nicht günstig" zu verkaufen aber evtl ist der Händler auch wirklich von gestern, stippt seit 50 Jahren oder hat sonst keine Ahnung vom Spinnfischen. Klar, er könnte sich ordentlich einlesen (woanders nennt man das Weiterbildung) aber anbieten muss er das Zeug auf jeden Fall, boomt nun mal seit Jahren.

Leider kann man sich nie sicher sein, dass das Gegenüber wirklich Ahnung hat, deshalb immer selbst erstmal ne Meinung bilden bevor es ans Geldausgeben geht. Klar, ist schwierig wenn man selbst noch keine Ahnung hat aber nicht unmöglich.

Und zurück zum Thema - Abgezockt nein, dumm gelaufen ja....als Erfahrung verbuchen und das beste draus machen.


----------



## hanzz (2. September 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> wenn ich immer "fachlich" korrekt beraten hätte, würde das oft zu lasten des Umsatzes gehen


da fehlen mir die Worte. 

Aber ich bin wahrscheinlich zu romantisch veranlagt und glaube immer noch an die gute, ehrliche, heile Welt.
Kurzfristig Umsatz gemacht, langfristig verloren.
Und sich dann wundern, warum das Geschäft nicht läuft und der Online Handel boomt.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. September 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> ..ich stand ja selbst etliche Jahre hinter dem Tresen und muss sagen, wenn ich immer "fachlich" korrekt beraten hätte, würde das oft zu lasten des Umsatzes gehen





Minimax schrieb:


> Der Händler hätte mir gottweiswas aufschwatzen können, er hat es nicht getan und mir massvoll dieses und jenes Produkt empfohlen und mich sogar eingebremst. Statt mich sozusagen einmal zu schlachten, kann er mich nun schon seit vielen Jahren jede Woche melken.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. September 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> l ist der Händler auch wirklich von gestern, stippt seit 50 Jahren oder hat sonst keine Ahnung vom Spinnfischen. Klar, er könnte sich ordentlich einlesen (woanders nennt man das Weiterbildung) aber anbieten muss er das Zeug auf jeden Fall, boomt nun mal seit Jahren.


Mein Lieblingshändler (leider verstorben..) war genau soeiner.
Aber wenn er etwas nicht kannte, hat er sich schlaugemacht und sich nicht irgendeinen Unsinn aus den Fingern gesogen.
Und niemals hätte der Anfänger abgezockt.
Dyneema hat er als überzeugter Umweltfreund tatsächlich garnicht verkauft.
Daß der Mann trotzdem recht gut von seinem kleinen Laden leben konnte, führe ich auf seine Integrität zurück...


----------



## nostradamus (2. September 2021)

Hi,
von "abzocke" würde ich hier nicht reden. Würde eher sagen "schlechte Beratung"! 
Ich pers. würde auch nicht mehr so schnell in den Laden fahren!


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. September 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Junge wurde einfach nur übelst Abgezockt.


Naja, er hat lediglich ein paar Meter mehr drauf als zwingend erforderlich …
eher ein klassisches Kommunikationsdefizit zwischen Händler und Kunde. Die Schnur muss ja deshalb nicht schlecht sein. Die wird auch über Jahre nicht schlecht. Da muss man die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen. Ich hoffe der Student muss jetzt nicht 2 Wochen hungern


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Im Bergsport wäre ein solches Verhalten womöglich tödlich...


Ja, wenn er da die Schnur zu lang lässt…


----------



## Salt (2. September 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Aber ich bin wahrscheinlich zu romantisch veranlagt und glaube immer noch an die gute, ehrliche, heile Welt.


Isso....die ehrliche, heile Welt is schon lange tot, zumindest in Ballungszentren.
btw....Geschäft läuft heute besser denn jeh würde ich sagen. Angeln ist seit Corona Trendsport.
Und wer heute als sationärer Händler nicht auch nen Onlineshop betreibt ist eh bald tot....oder hat das seltene Glück von exklusiver Lagen und sehr viel Stammkundschaft.


----------



## hanzz (2. September 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> sehr viel Stammkundschaft.


Wie behält man denn seine Stammkundschaft ?
Nicht durch Glück.


----------



## Salt (2. September 2021)

Die ergibt sich von ganz alleine mit der Zeit wenn man overall nen guten Job macht.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass man jeden der das erste mal in den Laden kommt in Watte packt und auf Händen zum ultimativen Erfolg trägt. 
Auch wenn sich das viele heutzutage wünschen.

Erfahrung im Einzelhandel (beratungsintensive Branchen, nicht Lebensmittel oä) haben die anwesenden Kritiker??


----------



## Tuxedo75 (2. September 2021)

Ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben... 

heute wird sich doch alles vorher 500 fach "ergoogelt" nachgefragt, informiert... und das ohne einen riesen Aufwand. 
Gerade in dem Alter von 21 Jahren und der Generation ist das doch mehr als normal oder wenigstens gezielt nachfragen ob man so und so viel davon braucht etc...

Vllt. war die ganze AKtion einfach ein wenig überstürzt und unglücklich verlaufen. Der Verkäufer hat dem Kunde das gegeben was er möchte. 
Ein Autoverkäufer in Dubai wird dir auch eine Sitzheizung oder Standheizung verkaufen wenn du das willst. 

Und jetzt mach eich mich glaub ich richtig unbeliebt, muss es aber mal loswerden: 

Der Verkäufer lebt erstens davon Sachen zu verkaufen oder? Der wird vllt. nicht die Lust / Zeit haben sich bei allem zu hinterfragen wieso weshab etc. Der Kunde möchte? Der Kunde bekommt... Es gibt halt immer weniger von den Läden an denen man an einer verrauchten Theke 4-5 Stunden sitzt, ein Kaffee oder Bier nach dem anderen trinkt und in Erinnerungen schwelgt oder über neuesten Tratsch berichtet. Da wird dann auch gesagt: Hier "Herbert" das macht aber keinen SInn, willste denn nicht unterfüttern etc.

Ich war auch lange hier nicht mehr angemeldet weil dieses früher war alles besser und so und so richtig schlimm geworden ist. Früher mit der Glocke da braucht man doch kein elektronischen Bissanzeiger... beim angeln schlafen? Unerhört!Das einzig wahre sind die und die Ruten/Rollen und Co. aus den 80ern das neue Tackle, alles nur Müll, das könnte man ewig so weiterführen. 

UND was nach *meinem *Empfinden damit einher geht: Es driftet auch schnell in die rechte Ecke ab... vllt. mag der eine oder andere das wirklich nicht mit Absicht machen, weil man eben früher andere Worte oder der Sprachgebrauch ein anderer war, wo man allerdings jetzt weiss, es ist/war unangebracht.

Gerade im Off-Topic Forum ist mir das viel zu oft aufgefallen wobei ich da früher gerne reingeschaut habe. 

Genug Dampf abgelassen, sorry.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. September 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> da fehlen mir die Worte.
> 
> Aber ich bin wahrscheinlich zu romantisch veranlagt und glaube immer noch an die gute, ehrliche, heile Welt.
> Kurzfristig Umsatz gemacht, langfristig verloren.
> Und sich dann wundern, warum das Geschäft nicht läuft und der Online Handel boomt.


Hallo,

an die Ehrlichkeit glaube ich schon lange nur noch sehr bedingt. Hat zwar nichts mit dem Fall zu tun, aber halbwegs gute Renditen mit Aktien mache ich erst seitdem ich auf keinen Bank- oder Anlageberater mehr höre. Die empfehlen meist nur Anlagen die für sie gut sind (Provision), ist so. Natürlich muss man sich dann schon eingehend mit der Sache befassen, aber es rentiert sich dann auch. 
Den "Ehrencodex", den es vor 40/50 Jahren noch häufig gab, der ist selten geworden.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (2. September 2021)

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben...
> 
> 
> Der Verkäufer lebt erstens davon Sachen zu verkaufen oder? Der wird vllt. nicht die Lust / Zeit haben sich bei allem zu hinterfragen wieso weshab etc. Der Kunde möchte? Der Kunde bekommt... Es gibt halt immer weniger von den Läden an denen man an einer verrauchten Theke 4-5 Stunden sitzt, ein Kaffee oder Bier nach dem anderen trinkt und in Erinnerungen schwelgt oder über neuesten Tratsch berichtet. Da wird dann auch gesagt: Hier "Herbert" das macht aber keinen SInn, willste denn nicht unterfüttern etc.


Als guter Händler sollte man vielleicht schon hinterfragen.
Klar muss das keine Stunden dauern.
Das ist völlig übertrieben.



Mein Händler hat beim ersten Besuch keine 5min. gebraucht um zu fragen ob ich unterfüttert haben will?
Währenddessen hat er schon mehrere Spulen von der Wand geholt und mir die Schnüre gezeigt.
Vor und Nachteile erklärt und meine Rolle mit Gratis Mono unterfüttert.
Mir den Preis von jeder Rolle schon automatisch mitgeteilt .
Nach ca. 20 min. war ich draußen.

Der war auch nicht immer super gut drauf und hat manchmal gemeckert.
Aber ich war gern dort.

Und der Laden war eigentlich nie Leer zu den Öffnungszeiten.
Wenn nur 3 im Laden waren war ich froh.
Aber am Eingang hat er immer gefragt ob man Beratung wünscht oder man stöbern möchte.
Da hatte ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen mal eine Stunde im Laden rumzuschauen und dann nur ein Päckchen Haken für 3€ mitgenommen zu haben.
Dafür hab ich beim nächsten Besuch nen 3 stelligen Betrag hinterlassen.
Und in der gesamten Zeit bestimmt nen 4stelligen.

Hätte er mich so behandelt wie beim Thread Ersteller wär es sicher ein einmaliger Besuch   gewesen.


----------



## Tobias85 (2. September 2021)

Tuxedo75 Wenn der Themenstarter mit ner halbvollen Rolle eigentlich zufrieden war und der Händler ihn dann aus eigenem Antrieb dazu überredet hat, die Spule doch noch voll zu machen (mit Geflecht, nicht mit Mono, obwohl er die Option kennen sollte, wenn er sowas anbietet), dann nenne ich das nicht "dem Kunden geben, was er haben wollte". Da wurde ganz klar die Unerfahrenheit ausgenutzt ihm was aufzuschwatzen, was er nicht braucht. Isso. 

Ich musste mich vor einigen Jahren nach einem neuen Laden umsehen, nachdem der alte durch einen neuen Besitzer den Bach runter ging. Oft bin ich nicht dort, muss aufs Geld achten und kaufe daher meist noch online, falle also definitiv nicht unter die Kategorie "geldeinbringender Stammkunde". Als ich dann auf der Suche nach einem Bait Dropper hilflos durch die Regale gestreift bin, konnte mir der Chef erst gar nicht weiter helfen, weil er nicht wusste, was ich meine. Ein paar Minuten später hat er mich dann nochmal angesprochen: Ihm war eingefallen, dass er vielleicht doch sowas in der Richtung in einer Schublade irgendwo hinterm Tresen hatte, hat das Teil gesucht und gefragt, ob das so ein Ding wäre, was ich suche. War es, und das gabs dann geschenkt- einfach so, weil außer mir kauft sowas ja eh keiner.

Solche Läden, denen glückliche Kunden wichtiger sind als die paar Euro Umsatz (die mir in dem Fall auch nicht wehgetan hätten) unterstützt man dann gerne, weil ich solche Leute dann auch menschlich schätze. Darum werde ich mit großer Sicherheit meine nächsten Ruten und Rollen dort kaufen/bestellen, auch wenns teurer für mich wird. Und das geht anscheinend nicht nur mir so, denn der Laden brummt.


----------



## Wollebre (2. September 2021)

Nun schon einige Jahre her aber in der Erinnerung geblieben.

Fragte in einem größeren Angelladen nach bestimmte Rollenfette und Öle die im Regal nicht zu sehen waren.
Die knappe Antwort des Inhabers: "die kenne ich. Damit halten die Rollen zu lange. Ich lebe auch vom Rollenverkauf"

Jedenfalls war er ehrlich......


----------



## rippi (2. September 2021)

Um welches Öl handelt es sich?


----------



## otterstätter (2. September 2021)

Zum Thema :
Mein Händler verlangt 3 Euro fürs unterfüttern. 

Für den Treadersteller:
Schnur Umspulen auf ne 2 Rolle 

Zum Thema Ehrlichkeit im Handel :
Gibt es keine mehr. Und das sag ich mit 
15 Jahren Erfahrung großfläche Möbelhandel. 
Was ich nie verstanden habe da wird Werbung gemacht 40 % auf Küchen, Sofas etc. Wo sollen die denn herkommen? Natürlich wird das vorher draufgeschlagen, natürlich berechnen die Verkäufer eine teurere stoffgruppe es werden kopfstutzen, Armteilverstellungen extra berechnet obwohl sie nichts extra kosten. 
Wenn ein Kunde das Gefühl hat der Verkäufer rennt vor im weg wenn er mit Prospekt reinkommt stimmt das. 
Was der KD nicht weiß ist das die meisten Möbler ihre Verkäufer nicht bezahlen wenn sie Werbeware verkaufen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. September 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Nun schon einige Jahre her aber in der Erinnerung geblieben.
> 
> Fragte in einem größeren Angelladen nach bestimmte Rollenfette und Öle die im Regal nicht zu sehen waren.
> Die knappe Antwort des Inhabers: "die kenne ich. Damit halten die Rollen zu lange. Ich lebe auch vom Rollenverkauf"
> ...



Es müsste mehr um das Reparieren von Angelrollen gehen, in welche wartungsfreundlich hochwertige Komponenten verbaut wurden, weniger um das Neukaufen von im Grunde zwar billig gemachter aber trotzdem teuer verkaufter Ware. Das käme auch den motivierten Fachhändlern, welche nach wie vor mit Herz & Seele hinter der Ladentheke stehen, sicherlich sehr zugute.

Wobei in einem weiter oben stehenden Kommentar leider auf sehr abwertende Art und Weise Stimmung gegen älteres bzw. gegen oftmals eben doch qualitativ noch höherwertiges Angelgerät und deren Benutzer gemacht wurde. So etwas stimmt mich sehr traurig, denn es gilt neben den Fachhändlern natürlich auch die Umwelt und das Klima zu schützen.


----------



## Minimax (2. September 2021)

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> ...weil dieses früher war alles besser und so und so richtig schlimm geworden ist.


Ist zwar Offtopic, aber ich muss Dir leider Recht geben. Und zu dem folgenden Absatz leider auch. Jedenfalls ist das mein Eindruck.


----------



## Tuxedo75 (2. September 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Tuxedo75 Wenn der Themenstarter mit ner halbvollen Rolle eigentlich zufrieden war und der Händler ihn dann aus eigenem Antrieb dazu überredet hat, die Spule doch noch voll zu machen (mit Geflecht, nicht mit Mono, obwohl er die Option kennen sollte, wenn er sowas anbietet), dann nenne ich das nicht "dem Kunden geben, was er haben wollte". Da wurde ganz klar die Unerfahrenheit ausgenutzt ihm was aufzuschwatzen, was er nicht braucht. Isso.



Das mag ja sein, dennoch denke ich wie gesagt dass eine Recherche im Vorfeld ohne großen Aufwand möglich ist. Wir reden ja schließlich nicht von Atom-Wissenschaft oder höchstes Fach-Chinesisch. 

Wer sich im Nachhinein darüber auslassen kann, dass er über den Tisch gezogen wurde, der sollte auch vllt. mal überdenken, ob man sich nicht bei so einfachen Themen im vorhinein mal in dem Forum hier anmeldet oder die Suchmaschine benutzt, die einem wenn man so ein simples Vorhaben hat, zig Treffer liefert.

Oder vllt. nimmt man einen etwas erfahrenen Angler mit wenn die Möglichkeit besteht.


----------



## Tuxedo75 (2. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wobei in einem weiter oben stehenden Kommentar leider auf sehr abwertende Art und Weise Stimmung gegen älteres bzw. gegen oftmals eben doch qualitativ noch höherwertiges Angelgerät und deren Benutzer gemacht wurde. So etwas stimmt mich sehr traurig, denn es gilt neben den Fachhändlern natürlich auch die Umwelt und das Klima zu schützen.


Lieber Bankside Dreamer,

ich gehe davon aus du meinst mich, darfst mich auch gerne direkt ansprechen.

Ich möchte niemanden was unterstellen oder alle über einen Kamm schären.

Aber jedem das seine, wenn einer mit einer Rolle aus der Nachkriegszeit oder sagen wir mal die mindestens 40 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat angeln möchte, ihn/Sie das glücklich macht, gerne. Sei es aus Nostalgie oder einfach dem Retro Charme... aber es kommt leider all zu häufig vor ja meine Rute xyz aus von 1972: Das war noch ne Rute so was bekommste nicht mehr...dabei hat der Fragesteller vllt. doch etwas mehr auf noch zu erwerbendes Tackle die Fragestellung bezogen, weil er aandere anforderungen an das Material hat was eine 70er Jahre Glasfaser-Rute hergibt (nur als Beispiel). Es sei (den meist älteren) ja auch gegönnt etwas gern zu haben und das auch nach außen zu tragen, dass Sie schon länger besitzen oder sie an etwas erinnert etc.

Das ganze kann man auch rumdrehen: Die "älteren und deren Benutzer) schimpfen ja auch über jeglichen Fortschritt. Wer brauch so was? Was für Fürz mit Krücken (sorry so sagt man das bei uns) DAMALS brauchten wir so was nicht, da waren wir noch Männer etc... da freut sich bestimmt der meist junge Angel-Anfänger bestimmt nicht wenn er mit stolz seine neuen elektronischen Bissanzeiger oder Futterboot präsentiert, das für ihn sinnvoll erscheint aber für andere wieder nicht.


Jedoch bei jeder zweiten Frage dann in "die gute alte Zeit" abzuschweifen finde ich sehr schade und am meisten stört mich der andere Absatz unter meinem ersten Post und Danke Minimax für die Zustimmung. Das macht mir Hoffnung das alles nicht ganz alles falsch zu interpretieren...


----------



## SpinToWin (2. September 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Doch, das ist mein Ernst
> Ich würde das vollkommen anders sehen wenn er die Rolle auch bei diesem Händler gekauft hätte
> Oder wenn er sich zuvor im Forum informiert hätte und mit einer klaren Aussage zum Händler gegangen wäre
> Aber zu sagen, mach mal voll Schnur ist einfach nur blöd, da frage ich mich was so ein Studium wert ist wenn man noch nicht einmal die einfachsten Dinge kommunizieren kann
> Und nachträglich jammern und die Schuld anderen zuweisen ist unterste Schublade, zumal man immer beide Seiten dazu hören muss


Ich jammere hier doch gar nicht, wollte nur nachfragen ob das "normal" war oder ob ich übers Ohr gehauen wurde sozusagen. Habe doch gekauft und bin auch nicht unzufrieden, da ja erfüllt wurde was ich wollte. Lediglich der Preis kam mir spanisch vor.


----------



## Tobias85 (2. September 2021)

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> ob man sich nicht bei so einfachen Themen im vorhinein mal in dem Forum hier anmeldet oder die Suchmaschine benutzt, die einem wenn man so ein simples Vorhaben hat, zig Treffer liefert.



Hätte man, ja. Aber du sagst es ja selbst: "so ein simples Vorhaben". Wenn ich die perfekte Rolle für meine ultraleichte Pickerrute suche oder eine passende Schnur für meine Fliegenrute, dann sollte ich natürlich nicht erwarten, dass man mir in jedem Laden bestmöglich helfen kann, da sollte man sich vorher selber informieren. Aber bei sowas banalem und grundlegendem wie einer Allround-Geflochtenen auf Barsch bis Hecht darf man wohl auch als Anfänger davon ausgehen, dass da jeder Händler vernünftig beraten kann. Und ich bin mir sicher, das konnte dieser Händler. Recherche im Internet bringt ja auch meist drölfzig verschiedene Meinungen und am Ende ist man grade als Anfänger genauso schlau wie vorher.

Aber das ändert doch nichts an der Tatsache, dass es ein unfaires Manöver vom Ladenbesitzer war. Meinetwegen ist der Themenstarter da etwas naiv rangegangen, aber umso schlimmer finde ich eigentlich, dass der Besitzer das offenbar ausgenutzt hat.


----------



## rippi (2. September 2021)

Pickerruten sind auch so ein neumodischer Schrott. Früher haben wir noch mit der Brandungsrute gefischt. Aber diese verweichlichte Jugend von heute, allen voran rustaweli, die kannste im Longpaper rauchen.


----------



## thanatos (2. September 2021)

@ ragbar 
was ist daran falsch eine multirolle randvoll mit guter schnur  zu machen ???
abgesehen von einem minimalen wurfweitenunterschieden ist es einer multi  egal
wie voll sie ist und wenn ich 500 m drauf habe kann ich 4x 100 m verlieren ehe ich neu
bespulen muß - ist bei ner stationär eben nicht so - die sollte immer optimal gefüllt sein .


----------



## Kauli11 (2. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Die empfehlen meist nur Anlagen die für sie gut sind (Provision), ist so.


Das sind eigentlich nur Verkäufer. Die bekommen von Ihrem Arbeitgeber schon Vorgaben, welche Anlagen den Kunden angedreht werden sollen.


----------



## Minimax (2. September 2021)

Übrigens war ich heut wieder im Angelladen und hab für teuer Geld einen halben Liter Maden und ein Pöttchchen Bienenmaden gekauft
Ausserdem hab ich für nen 5er für die Kaffeekasse ne defekte Tele abgestaubt, da ich ein bestimmtes Blanksegment fürs Basteln benötige.
Oh, und achja, als ich mich sehr begierig nach einem bestimmten Rollenmodell, das mein Herz begehrt erkundigt habe, hat mir der Verkäufer zugeraunt, damit hätten sie ziemliche Probleme hinsichtlich der Qualität, und mir stattdessen verschiedene _günstigere_ Modelle desselben Herstellers empfohlen
Aber das war bestimmt auch nur ein Trick.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. September 2021)

SpinToWin schrieb:


> Lediglich der Preis kam mir spanisch vor.


Ach Quatsch - 80€ Schnur auf ne 50€ Rolle zu spulen ist genau richtig...
Mal ohne Flax; der Preis für die Schnur ist nicht ungewöhnlich, bloß die Lauflänge ist die Abzocke.
Normale Lauflängen liegen so um die 150m - ob es dann letzlich 130 oder 170 werden ist vorher nicht so ganz genau abzuschätzen, aber 400m sind der blanke Hohn.. .


----------



## zandertex (2. September 2021)

Wir haben alle Lehrgeld bezahlt.......................und alle überlebt,also alles halb so wild!


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. September 2021)

Ja 400 Meter ist schon ne Ansage... Aber 5 Seiten Aufregung dafür sind es auch. Wie die zuviel verkauften Meter verwertet werden können wurde ja schon berichtet, also verbuchen unter wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, und achja, als ich mich sehr begierig nach einem bestimmten Rollenmodell, das mein Herz begehrt erkundigt habe, hat mir der Verkäufer zugeraunt, damit hätten sie ziemliche Probleme hinsichtlich der Qualität, und mir stattdessen verschiedene _günstigere_ Modelle desselben Herstellers empfohlen
> Aber das war bestimmt auch nur ein Trick.



Siehst Du und so etwas widerfährt einem nur beim Fachhändler des Vertrauens.

Denkbar wäre auch, dass die neueste Version eines bestimmten bzw. beliebten Rollenmodells vielleicht qualitativ nicht mehr an den Vorgänger heran reicht. Die Fachhändler bekommen so etwas sicherlich zuerst mit.

Bevor der Fachhändler einem aber jetzt das neue Modell mit viel Gewese andreht, hinterher allerdings einen unzufriedenen Kunden im Laden hat, da verzichtet er lieber auf die 5 Euro zusätzlichen Umsatz und rät einem zum Vorgängermodell. Welches er, ganz im Sinne seiner Kunden, eventuell schon reichlich in der Hinterhand bzw. im Lager bereit hält.

Online leider bereits vergriffen aber im Service und Kunden orientierten Angelladen noch erhältlich. So etwas spricht sich schnell herum, da bräuchte der Händler auch keine falsche Scham zu haben und könnte dieses gerne kommunizieren. Beziehungsweise sollte er das auch, denn wer erstklassig arbeitet, der soll auch gerne die dicken Kirschen ernten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. September 2021)

Also ich würde das so machen:

Nochmal hingehen und sagen, dass man sich das preislich und vom Nutzen her anders vorgestellt hat , weil man nun in Erfahrung gebracht hat,

dass normalerweise mit Mono unterfüttert wird...das ist ein dezenter Wink für sein Verhalten...und das wird er auch wissen.

Fragen/bitten, dass der Händler 3 "Portionen" der Schnur mit exakt 133,33 m. separat abspult (  auf Plastikspulen oder andere Rollen )

133m. sind zum Spinnfischen völlig ausreichend.

Wenn man die 3 Einheiten Schnur dann im Verschleißfall noch wendet und die "bessere Hälfte" , die nicht abgenutzt ist, nach oben spult ,

hat man ganze 6 Rollenfüllungen zur Verfügung - für 80 Euro doch völlig in Ordnung.

Ich würde es so machen und man braucht über Jahre keine Schnur mehr zu kaufen, wenn´s passt.

Achso: und nochmal fragen, welche Stärke das denn war...eine 0.08er bis 0,12er würde ich auf Hecht reklamieren - und der Händler hätte so bewußt

einen Mangel an der Sache herbeigeführt, den er in Ordnung zu bringen hat.

Meine Meinung.

R.S.


----------



## Wollebre (3. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Es müsste mehr um das Reparieren von Angelrollen gehen, in welche wartungsfreundlich hochwertige Komponenten verbaut wurden, weniger um das Neukaufen von im Grunde zwar billig gemachter aber trotzdem teuer verkaufter Ware. Das käme auch den motivierten Fachhändlern, welche nach wie vor mit Herz & Seele hinter der Ladentheke stehen, sicherlich sehr zugute.
> 
> Wobei in einem weiter oben stehenden Kommentar leider auf sehr abwertende Art und Weise Stimmung gegen älteres bzw. gegen oftmals eben doch qualitativ noch höherwertiges Angelgerät und deren Benutzer gemacht wurde. So etwas stimmt mich sehr traurig, denn es gilt neben den Fachhändlern natürlich auch die Umwelt und das Klima zu schützen.




Das "Rad" kann keiner neu erfinden, so sieht man heute viele Verschlimmverbesserungen. Dann Rollen möglichst wartungsunfreundlich machen. Um z.B. bei einige Shimano Rollen die Gehäuseabdeckkappe zum Reinigen abzunehmen, muss die halbe Rolle zerlegt werden..... Was bringt es wenn Mag Seal Kugellager, die das Eindringen von Wasser sicher verhindern, trocken in die Lagersitze steckt.... Wenn ein Lager defekt ist, muss die Rolle eingeschickt werden.... Einfach toll wenn das irgendwo im Urlaub passiert.... usw usw usw
Schlimm finde ich was für Designer sich an Rollen austoben. Wenn man dann in Foren lesen muss "sieht geil aus, muss ich haben" fällt mir gar nichts mehr ein. Aber keine Frage zur Technik der Rolle.... 
Nur eins ist sicher und wer in meinem Alter ist wird das bestätigen; mit dem Angelgerät mit welchem wir vor vier bis fünf Jahrzehnte geangelt haben, haben wir mehr und größere Fische gefangen als mit den heutigen Super X hoch zwei gestylten Rollen und Ruten. . 
Auch hat nicht gestört das Rollen aus Vollalu waren. Heute wird seitenlang geschrieben wenn eine Rolle 23g schwerer ist als ein anderes Modell. Wenn man dann in heutige Plasterollen mit Loctite eingedrehte Schrauben erlebt, hat man keine Vorstellung was die Hersteller sich dabei denken. Bei Alugehäuse/Bailarme werden die Schraubenköpfe erhitzt und lassen sich problemlos ausdrehen. Viel Spaß wenn das bei Plastik gemacht wird.....
Dann Hersteller die scheinbar kein Interesse haben Ersatzteile zu verkaufen und die in den verschiedenen Teilen der Welt kaufen muss.
Gäbe noch einiges mehr zu schreiben. Dafür hat man im laufe der Jahre ausreichenden Einblick in BC, Stationär- und kleine Multi- bis Big Game Rollen bei Wartungen gewonnen. 

Also *vor* einem Neukauf im Forum schlau machen. Parallel dazu auch Freunde / Vereinsmitglieder fragen.


----------



## der matti (3. September 2021)

SpinToWin schrieb:


> Mein FEHLER: Ich hatte mich nicht im Vorfeld nach dem Preis der Schnur erkundigt!


ja, aber hättest auch wieder abspulen lassen können


SpinToWin schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Ist das ein „normaler Preis“, ist das eine angemessene Menge an Schnur und wurde ich abgezockt oder bin ich einfach paranoid?


normaler Preis: kommt auf das Produkt an; angemessene Menge: nein; abgezockt: vielleicht; Paranoia: solltest du bei Alltagsbelastung professionell abklären lassen.

Und mal ernsthaft, bevor man etwas kauft oder bestellt, erkundigt man sich doch nach dem Preis...nur so ein väterlicher Rat


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. September 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Heute wird seitenlang geschrieben wenn eine Rolle 23g schwerer ist als ein anderes Modell.



Das erinnert mich ein wenig an den legendären Ausspruch von Dick Walker.   

_„Die Auffassung, dass ein Karpfen von 20 Pfund 10 Gramm ein großer Triumph sei, man sich aber über ein Karpfen von 19 Pfund 490 Gramm eigentlich schämen müsse, ist handfester Unsinn. Wir sind an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem Angler ihr Glück davon abhängig machen, ob ein Fisch vor dem Kescher zehn oder zwanzig Gramm Scheiße verliert oder nicht.“_

Richard Walker


----------



## Wollebre (3. September 2021)

der matti 
_Und mal ernsthaft, bevor man etwas kauft oder bestellt, erkundigt man sich doch nach dem Preis...nur so ein väterlicher Rat
_
Wir sind hier nicht die Lehrmeister. Bin sicher das du, genau wie ich und viele unter uns schon mal kräftig in die ....... gegriffen haben.
Es gibt Fehler die macht man, lernt daraus, und macht den nicht wieder.


----------



## degl (4. September 2021)

Also als "Teilzeitverkäufer" stößt mir ein solches "Verkäufergebaren" sauer auf. Nicht das mich Umsatz stört, aber ein zufriedener Kunde der wiederkommt ist "unbezahlbar"...........und allein die Aussage, das es auf Barsch gehen soll, reicht mir um den Vorschlag zu unterbreiten, mit Mono zu unterfüttern und dann 150m Geflecht fertigzuspulen........der Rest ist obsolet, da niemand wirklich 400m zum Barschangeln braucht  

gruß degl


----------



## Lajos1 (4. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich ein wenig an den legendären Ausspruch von Dick Walker.
> 
> _„Die Auffassung, dass ein Karpfen von 20 Pfund 10 Gramm ein großer Triumph sei, man sich aber über ein Karpfen von 19 Pfund 490 Gramm eigentlich schämen müsse, ist handfester Unsinn. Wir sind an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem Angler ihr Glück davon abhängig machen, ob ein Fisch vor dem Kescher zehn oder zwanzig Gramm Scheiße verliert oder nicht.“_
> 
> Richard Walker


Hallo,

da gehe ich voll mit. Deshalb weiss ich auch nicht ob mein, gestern gefangener, Hecht mit 112 cm mein schwerster war oder nicht. Dieser Hecht war sehr dick, mein längster Hecht hatte 118 cm, bei normalen Proportionen. Da ich als Spinnangler keinen Wiegesack etc. dabei habe, kann ich das nicht feststellen und ist mir eigentlich egal. War ein schöner Fisch und ein schöner Drill und ich denke mal, viel auf 15 Kilo haben bei dem Dickerchen nicht gefehlt . Das genügt mir.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (4. September 2021)

Zurück  zum Thema   ...gehe in Laden zurück 
spreche  mit dem Chef  denn so einfach ohne  Aufklärung  geht es garnicht .Mache ihm deutlich klar das  er mehr verliert als auf Dauer gewinnt.Wenn du eine 2te. Rolle hast  kannst du diese unterfüttertern und 200m umstellen.
Oder er macht dir einen ordentlichen  Preisnachlass  .
Sonst  verliert  er einen Kunden  der  noch viel zukaufen  hat .


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (4. September 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Sonst  verliert  er einen Kunden  der  noch viel zukaufen  hat .


Einen Kunden der sein Tackle eh anderswo gekauft hat und beim Händler vor Ort nur den Kleinkram kaufen möchte


----------



## Salt (4. September 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also ich würde das so machen:
> 
> Nochmal hingehen und sagen, dass man sich das preislich und vom Nutzen her anders vorgestellt hat , weil man nun in Erfahrung gebracht hat,
> 
> ...


Freut mich ja sehr, das mein Vorschlag nochmal so detailliert aufgegriffen wurde. 
Da möchte ich noch gleich ein wenig "fachlich korrekte" Beratung hinterher schieben. 

Braid nach Durchmesser (gemessen, optisch oder sonstwie ermittelt) einzuschätzen ist völliger Quatsch. 
Ich fische eine 0.06 Whiplash (alte Version) auf Hecht, Dorsch (Ostsee) Wolfsbarsch oder leichtes Rockfishing und auch mal nen kleinen Waller als Beifang! Die trägt real 10kg, ist optisch ähnlich bis leicht dicker wie andere 10kg braids der selben Generation und ist über eine 100g Rute nicht klein zu kriegen - Grund siehe weiter unten. 

Braid wählt man ausschließlich nach Tragkraft und wenn man kann, durch anfassen/anschauen. Durchmesser auf der Spule habe nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Tragkraft stimmt zumindest bei Markenbraids meist annähernd. 

Grundsätzlich gilt, 4x braid ist abriebfester als 8x braid, welches dafür geschmeidiger ist. Zur 9x-12x kann ich nix sagen, hatte ich noch nicht. 
Über eine 100g Rute kann ich evtl 5kg Zug maximal auf die Schnur ausüben, eine 50g Rute evtl 2kg
Tragkraftverluste bei frischer Schnur können durch falsche/unsaubere Knoten oder durch Abrieb entstehen. 
Schockbelastungen treten bei den in Deutschland üblichen Angelmethoden praktisch nicht auf. Ausser mit läuft die multi auf der Jerke oder Bigbait Kombi im wurf über. 

Wenn ich jetzt eine, sagen wir 0,15er braid zu Hechtfischen verlange, hab ich unter Umständen ne 20kg Schnur auf einer Rolle mit 7kg max Bremse an einer Rute mit 5kg max Zugkraft....sauber abgestimmtes Gerät sieht anders aus.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. September 2021)

Ersteinmal hatte ich "Deinen" Vorschlag so gar nicht im Sinn, als ich das Anfangsposting beantwortet habe.

Es ist also mein Vorschlag, wie ich mit der Schnurmenge umgehen würde.

Zweitens sollte sich der Angler , der ja nun gar Nichts weiß , beim Händler erneut erkundigen, was er denn da überhaupt erworben hat.

Da spielt die "Dicke" der Schnur ebenso rein, wie die Tragkraft ; der Vereinfachung halber würde ich eine Schnur mit dem Durchmesser von 0,06 bis 0,10-12 für

den gezielten Hechtfang mit "normalen" Hechtködern , garantiert NICHT empfehlen.

Für Barsch ist das i.O. - und für kleine Küchenhechte auch.

Es ist aber sowieso eine Diskussion "im Nebel" weil der Angler gar Nichts über die erworbene Schnur zu wissen scheint.

Ich hoffe, da kommt noch was?!

R.S.


----------



## thanatos (4. September 2021)

@ wollebre
ist es nicht in allen branchen heute so üblich ???
beispiel auto -scheinwerfer birne wechseln - früher max 10 min - heute bei einigen typen ü 100€
weil man ohne spezialwerkzeug gar nicht mehr ran kommt - könnte noch mehr beispiele bringen 
aber so isset nu mal


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. September 2021)

Leider ist das inzwischen überall so, es hat sich ja Reparaturmäßig nur verschlimmbessert. Und im Angelgeschäft ist es inzwischen so, selbst ein "Einmal Abschmieren" ist durch den Zeitaufwand teurer als die gleiche Rolle als Neukauf. 
Beispiel Mitchell AVOCET RTE einmal abschmieren, 
Spule entfernen,
Rotor entfernen,
Schraube unter dem Rotor entfernen,
unteren Bremknopf, Gummi abziehen,
Bremsknopf entfernen, 
Bremse entfernen,
Freilaufhebel zerlegen, 
farbiges Kunststoffteil entfernen,
Schraube unter dem farbigem Kunststoffteil entfernen, 
Rollenkurbel entfernen, 
Batteriedeckel entfernen, 
Batterien entnehmen, 
3 Schrauben vom Seitendeckel entfernen. 
Und dann endlich kann man den Seitendeckel vorsichtig hochheben und muß noch aufpassen, das für den Freilauf nicht durcheinander kommt. 
Und es ist bis dahin nur der Seitendeckel offen, an die Lager ist man noch lange nicht heran gelangt. 
Und das bei einer Rolle, die keine 40 Euro kostet. Wenn man da einen Werkstattstundensatz anlegt, bekommt man fürs gleiche Geld zwei neue Rollen, und das ist dann nicht mal abzocke. 

Und bei einer älteren Rolle ginge es dann so
4 Schrauben lösen, 
Seitendeckel abheben und schmieren. 

Unterschied ist gegeben.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. September 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Einen Kunden der sein Tackle eh anderswo gekauft hat und beim Händler vor Ort nur den Kleinkram kaufen möchte


Der Händler kann nicht  wissen was er schon alles hat und ich denke du kannst von dir nicht behaupten  du brauchst  nix mehr. 
Wenn dieser  ein guter  Geschäftsmann  ist wird er bestimmt  abwägen  20 Euro Gewinn gegen Kunden  der sauer ist und nicht  wieder kommt  zudem noch sehr schlechte Reklame  macht.Zum Glück  sind bei uns die  Händler  kulanter.


----------



## Thomas. (4. September 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Einen Kunden der sein Tackle eh anderswo gekauft hat und beim Händler vor Ort nur den Kleinkram kaufen möchte


so einer bin ich auch, aber hauptsächlich weil der Laden bei Rollen die von mir bevorzugte Marke nicht führt, eben so bei Ruten da hat er leider auch nicht das was ich suche.
ist schade, ich würde lieber vor Ort kaufen selbst wenn es ein wenig mehr kosten sollte (aber nicht übertreiben), immer hin kaufe ich einen großen Teil meines Kleinkram dort wo sich übers Jahr auch einiges zusammenläppert.


----------



## hanzz (4. September 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Einen Kunden der sein Tackle eh anderswo gekauft hat und beim Händler vor Ort nur den Kleinkram kaufen möchte


Ich schnall die Denke immer noch nicht.

Hier unten beim Becker gibt es verschiedene Mehle zum Brot selber backen.
Verkauft der mir auch nicht für 20Euro das Kilo, weil ich da kein Brot kaufe.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich krieg auf Anfrage noch nen Tip für das Brot backen.

N paar Wirbel, Jigköpfe, Haken und nen Wobbler oder 2 machen schnell auch mal 50 Euro.
Oder muss jetzt so ne Art Mindestverzehr eingeführt werden?


----------



## Snâsh (6. September 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich schnall die Denke immer noch nicht.
> 
> Hier unten beim Becker gibt es verschiedene Mehle zum Brot selber backen.
> Verkauft der mir auch nicht für 20Euro das Kilo, weil ich da kein Brot kaufe.
> ...


Also bei ums im Laden wurde eine Beratungspauschale für Menschen eingeführt die sich lange beraten lassen und dann das Zeug nicht kaufen. Zumindest stand das so am Eingang. Ob es jemals realisiert wurde kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ich glaube aber so ein Schild schreckt vor so einem Vorgehen zumindest ein bisschen ab


----------



## rhinefisher (6. September 2021)

Irgendwie glaube ich, dass der Abzocker an der Schnur für 80€ erheblich mehr verdient als an einer Rolle für 50€ ...


----------

